# Will jogging counter act fat gain or destroy my muscle gains?



## Arnold (Jun 27, 2011)

Question:I’m a 22 year old male, 140 lbs, 5’10. I lift heavy 3 days a week and eat like an animal (only clean foods though). I just started eating like this and have noticed a little body fat appearing on my abs and face. Could I do like a 30 minute jog a few days [...]

*Read More...*


----------

